# tegu food question



## Jeremyxb12 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys its been a while i have a question can i feed my tegu an orange or tangerine? if i can will she actually eat it? im just curious i havent fed her fruit cause sometimes she wont accept it but i think its because of the season


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 18, 2012)

_Citrus fruits are usually not recommended since they're very acidic, but moderation is key. With most fruits if it's not sweet enough mine won't eat it. Here's a list to give you an idea of what you can feed.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1jpalcv69

With young tegus that are still growing fast, calcium is very important so you want to offer foods that are high in calcium with low phosphorus. Since phosphorus binds to calcium preventing it from being absorbed, which can cause or promote calcium deficiencies.

I thought we had a list on here with fruits and vegetable calciumhosphorus ratios listed but I can't find it. 
But this still gives you an idea of what to look for and things to try.

http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html

Rodent Pro has a great one for meat on their site

http://www.rodentpro.com/qpage_articles_03.asp_


----------



## Dana C (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, I went to Rodent Pro and read the table. That is an amazing piece of work. I wonder where turkey fits in? 
Also, I looked into the raw dog and cat food which is for sale frozen but mostly available in quantity. It contains bone, veggies and fruit and can contain a protien source of your choice. including, fish, rabbit, quail, venison, and so on.
It really sounds like a great way to feed. Sadly, I can't buy it here in Idaho and shipping a little just to try out is cost prohibitive.


----------

